# threadfin rainbowfish plus betta



## freshwaterfishies (Oct 21, 2012)

so i have a betta fish already but i was wondering if i could introduce a threadfin rainbowfish to the tank or would the betta go after him or her or the other way around.
PS if this is in the worn spot my apologies still learning were things go.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A few factors is it colorful tank size and decorations.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't. I have these fish, they are very small and delicate, I don't think they'd put up with a betta.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freshwaterfishies (Oct 21, 2012)

OK i wont get one and thanks.


----------

